# Upgrading?



## Dego (May 21, 2003)

Ok first off let me just say I know next to nothing about cars. I just love driving them. I have a 93' Nissan 240 SX Se and I am posting here because I am torn. I love my car, but I want more HP. I would like to invest into my car rather then buy a new one but I need to keep it street legal and what's more I live in California. I was looking at a sight for a SR20-DAT but as far as I can tell that motor will not meet CA emissions. Any thoughts?


----------



## '91 240sx (Feb 17, 2003)

if you go sr20det you'll have to find some other "way" to get it to pass emissions, you could always rebuild and turbo your ka24de


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i would suggest turobing the KA since you want ur car to be legal but just like '91 said you should do a rebuild first, unloess you 240 has very little mileage


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

putting a turbo kit on the KA is just as legal as the SR.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

GReddy's turbo kit for KA's has a CARB EO#, but its for S14's. it might cause a few little problems fitting it, and still might not be legal for '91-93's. it comes with a mitsu TD06-20G turbo. not the greatest, but it should support close to 400hp.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

ur 93 ka24de probably has a few mileage on it... if it's about 70 or 80k+, i advise that you build internals first and then go turbo.. there's always the SR20DET


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

welllllll SR20DET *might* be out of the picture for u since u do live in CA

but, u didn't say how much hp gain u wanted, so simple bolt on mods can give u a lil boost


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

if 200hp is enough, definitely just do some bolt-ons to the KA. when we see "i need more power" we assume you mean 350hp+ so a turbo is the only option. thing is, even if you think 200hp will satisfy you now, once you have it you'll probably want more. then again, even if you have 450hp you may want more.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

more powerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, fill that car with a shitload of horses and kill honda at sight.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

I think that JWT or Hotshot makes a CARB legal turbo for the SR but that is probably more money than you want to spend.If you loved your car enough you would get the swap and install the turbo yourself.Then you could think about other mods and tnext thing you know 5 years have passed and you are happy that I was able to fill 5 years of your free time with one little message at the Nissan Forums giving you a suggestion aboout your car.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

sorry to say but GReddy is not making a turbo kit for the KA engine any more. I would say move out of cali if you want to have more HP and be leagel.


----------

